# Any word on the 481sl for 2006?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Is the 481sl frame still in production for 2006, and will it be updated? I called Veltec and they are all out for my size, and aren't looking for anything until October. She wouldn't say what is going on with that model (although they do have the CA white/carbon decal 585 in stock!).


----------



## Barneyhead123 (Feb 13, 2004)

dawgcatching said:


> Is the 481sl frame still in production for 2006, and will it be updated? I called Veltec and they are all out for my size, and aren't looking for anything until October. She wouldn't say what is going on with that model (although they do have the CA white/carbon decal 585 in stock!).


*
I spoke with my LBS last night about Look bikes for 2006 and it looks like they are doing a limited supply for Canada of the 481sl for 2 more years. They are also scraping the 461 and KX Light. They are adding a model called the 565 and downgrading the 555 to a 4sl fork instead of the 5sl they had on this year to cut down on the price for the 555. The 585 is back for another year....    *


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Barneyhead123 said:


> *
> I spoke with my LBS last night about Look bikes for 2006 and it looks like they are doing a limited supply for Canada of the 481sl for 2 more years. They are also scraping the 461 and KX Light. They are adding a model called the 565 and downgrading the 555 to a 4sl fork instead of the 5sl they had on this year to cut down on the price for the 555. The 585 is back for another year....    *


the new hsc 4 sl is really a 4.5 sl
it features the same integrated carbon race mount as the 5 and also has carbon tips, but not the forged ones found on the hsc5


----------

